# Martin Razor-X



## star (Jul 30, 2002)

Is the Razor- X going to be in 05 line up w/ Nitrous cams????


----------



## JDES900X (May 22, 2002)

!!!! YES !!!  


The Razor X, from my understanding will be available at least three, maybe four different ways.

1) Razor X SE Nitrous/ nitrous X (SE cups and 14" Mag limbs) 34 1/2" ata 9" brace---- INCREDIBLY SMOOTH AND QUIET

2) Razor X Magnum (standard limb cups) 14" Magnum limbs- Faster, slightly lower brace height-- still as smooth as silk

3) Razor X straight 16" limb - around 43" Deadly accurate, slightly faster than XRG

4) Razor X XRG Elite 45" ATA 8" brace Great indoor tack driver. 

I have shot the Razor X Elite and the Razor X SE Nitrous quite a bit and can say that they are both in a class by themselves. My favorite right now is the Razor X SE Nitrous X. Super Quiet Bow with zero recoil! Totally dead in the hand. With the Nitrous X, it is completely torque-free and very easy to shoot consistently. Great flight with broadgeads. 9" brace makes this bow so easy to tune and still plenty quick enough to hunt with. I'm shooting a Carbon Tech Rhino 65-80 (12 gpi) at 29" 70# off a B2 biscuit at 258fps. Arrow weighs around 484 gr. Ultimate whitetail hunting setup for me.


----------



## Rangeball (Sep 30, 2003)

I've been reading quite a bit about the "smooth as silk" nature of the nitrous cams.

Is there a draw force curve graph pic I can view anywhere, to get a better feel for what it's got going on?


----------



## JDES900X (May 22, 2002)

You can download the entire Martin catalog online. On page 26-28 there are typical force/draw curve plots to help illustrate the dynamic differences in feel between the Tru-ARC, Dyna and Nitrous/ Nitrous X. 
download Martin's 2004 catalog here:


----------



## Rangeball (Sep 30, 2003)

Thanks for that. 

FDC graph doesn't show any valley for the nitrous cams. Is this for illustrative purposes or does the cam truly lack a valley?

From the graph, I'd assume a very hard wall on these cams?


----------



## Rangeball (Sep 30, 2003)

Jim, do you know if the Prowler SE will be available with nitrous or nitrous X? 

If yes, any idea what the IBO speed rating will be? I assume since the Prowler is available as SE currently, ATA and brace specs will be the same?

How about the Cougar III, same questions?


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

*Star*

You will love a RazorX Nitrous! 
Mine both have Elite (XRG) limbs, 45" ATA, brace is 8&3/4".
Speeds are 283 at 72#'s....low 270's at 64 #'s, both with 31", 400 grain arrows.
They are tac-drivers! 
They also look cool!


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

In 2005 The SE and Magnum configurations are not available on the RazorX nitrous cam as standard options. However they will be available for a small fee through the custom shop.


----------



## crawpytime1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*Question*

That is one tight group with the Razor X. I'm just curious how you did without a sight or peep. If it can stack them without both I'm definitely ordering me one.

Just having fun.

I just took another glance and it doesn't even have rest on it.


----------



## RobinPirnak (Jul 28, 2002)

Will the magnum limbs be offered in the carbon graphite pattern for target colours? I do not know if it has been in years past, but it does not look as if it were in the catalogues.


----------



## RobinPirnak (Jul 28, 2002)

I mean on all the martins because it appears as though it was offered on a select few combinations.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

What is the IBO rating on the Razor X with the nitrous at 60lbs? Ken


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

*Crawpytime*

There IS a rest on it! 
It just doesn't hang off the back of the shelf like most do.
I shoot Bare Bow...fingers.....that means NO SIGHT, so what good would a peep be?? 
If you think it's accurate with fingers...you outta' try one with a release.


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

RobinPirnak 

like this


----------



## guruhe (Oct 25, 2002)

I was at Mr. Crackers shop yesterday and saw some of his Razor-X spawn. They are definitely the only bow to buy for '05. SWEET The new red flame riser is actually sexier than the Martin models


----------



## inspector14 (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm shooting the Razor X Nitrous with the Elite limbs and just can't say enough great things about this bow and cam system! I assure you it is both smooth and accurate. You can't go wrong with the Razor X!



Martin Archery Razor X
Cooper John ANTS
Carbon Tech Hippo/Cheetah Shafts
Brite Site Pro Tuner Rest


----------



## Just2DVS (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Crawpytime*



Hollowpoint10 said:


> *There IS a rest on it!
> It just doesn't hang off the back of the shelf like most do.
> I shoot Bare Bow...fingers.....that means NO SIGHT, so what good would a peep be??
> If you think it's accurate with fingers...you outta' try one with a release. *


I just started shooting and that's how I shoot. I've only had two lessons and already shot an arrow into an arrow at 15 yards. I know it's not far but hey I'm new.


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

*Rangeball*

The Prowler is not offered anymore. Check out Martin's website for the new bows. They have one that replaced it but I cannot remember the name of it off the top of my head. It is in the Gold Series lineup.


----------



## JDES900X (May 22, 2002)

The bow that replaced the Prowler is the Quest Magnum. Nice shooting bow, IMHO. Newer, sleeker look and slightly faster w/ lower brace height than the Prowler. Check out GRIV's product release in the manufacturer's section.


----------



## HOODPSE (Nov 7, 2004)

*GREAT BOWS*

  You will smile when you see the 2005 Martin Bows. I just ordered 25 and have sold 7 before they hit my store. You get the most bow for the best price with this company. All the cams are great, smooth quiet fast. I think that Martin will rule this year. Everyone shoot well and fill up the freezers.


----------



## tbabcock (Oct 29, 2003)

Jim or Crackers.....

I have the razor-X SE with the shoot through set up on it. I have a question for you guy's. This set up should have zero nock travel right. So at full draw my arrow should be level and not nock high correct. However when I try to paper tune it with the arrow level I get a huge tear and not a bullet hole like I should, what am I doing wrong?
I have the Trophy taker spring steel rest on it and use a Carter with string loop on the bow string. 

Help me understand this please. 

Thank's 

Troy


----------



## HOODPSE (Nov 7, 2004)

*Shoot Though Martin*

Do You have the limbs tiller tuned, are the cams turning over the same, make sure that you have the right spined arrow in the bow for the lbs that you are shooting. A big tear could be any or all of these things. It's a great set up but it takes a little time to get it shooting at it's best. I try to set up my paper tear about 1/2 nock hight. This gives the arrow something to work off from/(Arrow Rest) Try it and you will see your groups get better. With that rest a perfect paper tune bullet hole isn't the best, the arrow will want to float on you. Have a great day with your Martin Bow.


----------



## inspector14 (Oct 15, 2004)

tbabcock,


FYI - HOODPSE is one of the best bow tuners around.



"It's a beautiful thing!" ain't it HOODPSE.


----------



## HOODPSE (Nov 7, 2004)

*Inspector `4*

 Inspector 14 you give me to much credit. Is this Johnny K. Please add me to you buddy list Thanks. If I am wrong about the name please inform me. Shoot well, talk to you soon.


----------



## tbabcock (Oct 29, 2003)

HOODPSE.. My bow is tuned in great as far as the tiller and the timeing of the cams. I was trying to find out if the arrow should be level at full draw because of the zero nock travel. If I am reading you corectly I should lower my nock to make the arrow level and work with the high tear. This will provide a better arrow flight and group with the arrow rest I have on it. 
If that is the way I shold go then I will give it a try because as it is set up now I shoot a 300 with around 48 0 50x's but may be it will help more on the long range shots for field and 3-D?

tROY


----------



## HOODPSE (Nov 7, 2004)

*level nock*

 When you shoot through the paper tuner about 6 feet from paper the arrow should cut a 1/2 nock high tear. This will tighten up your groups. 48 X count is great. 20 yards doesn't take a perfect tuned bow. Longer distances do. When the arrow is on the string (not pulled back) the nock should be just a little bit higher than the point end. When the bow is pulled back and the cams are tuned correctly on a two cam bow the arrow should look just a little higher than the point. If you want to super tune your bow go to the paper plate plan after you paper tune to get the best out of you bow. At 30 yards fire 5 arrows at a paper plate and check your group size. then move your rest in, out , up and down one line. Lines on your arrow rest adjustment. See which group is the best. A paper tune is only a quick way to see if you bow is shooting at it's best. Then you can do the same thing with you limb bolts using paper plates, Turn you uper limb bolt in and out 1/4 turn at a time, up to 1/2 turn. Then turn you bottom bolt in and out the same. Each time using a new plate to see which one of the settings make the best group size. Good Luck Your bud Hood


----------



## tbabcock (Oct 29, 2003)

Thank's HOOD
I have some work to do after deer season is over...


----------



## inspector14 (Oct 15, 2004)

HOODPSE,

You got me!

You've earned the credit...
Tell everyone hey for me.
Good shooting to you!


----------

